# Advice on fishing rivers and streams in the UP



## JM White (Mar 15, 2019)

Does anyone have any information on the best rivers or streams to fly fish in the UP? My wife and I are planning a week long camping trip during Labor Day weekend in northern UP. Keewenaw Peninsula, Pictured Rocks, Porcupine National forest are a few areas we are looking at. I will be bringing some fly fishing gear as well as a spinning rod to float fish or cast some spinners. Looking for advice on where to go for trout (brookies/rainbows) or steelhead if anyone has any idea. I only plan on doing catch and release with barbless hooks as these species are beautiful and their populations must be maintained. I was thinking of talking with the local fly shops in Traverse City to get some advice but figured I would start here! I have only fished inland lakes in the UP and wanted to try and get some time in on rivers or streams. Any advice would be very much appreciated! Thank You!


----------



## JM White (Mar 15, 2019)

I know many of the rivers are unmentionable in these threads and I respect that. Not looking for exact coordinates or anything. Just a good trail head or river/stream to start on. I am willing to hike a few miles round trip to get to the fish. Please feel free to start a conversation with me or send me a private message if you feel like helping a fellow fisherman out. Thanks again!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’d get this book. I haven’t trout fished that specific area but this is a good book. It rides in my ‘trout gear box’.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

Give us a call. (906)273-0229


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

JM White said:


> Any advice would be very much appreciated! Thank You!


Look up the Escanaba River Association.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

A general, super easy tip on figuring out which stream to fish, particularly if you want to try for Steelhead.

First thing to read is free, either an easy quick download on any 'device', or there are stacks of these things sitting around most everywhere fishing tackle and bait are sold:

The Michigan DNR Official Fishing Regulations

A Type 4 stream, all listed in there, is just about automatically one that hosts runs of Steelhead.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Stubee said:


> I’d get this book. I haven’t trout fished that specific area but this is a good book. It rides in my ‘trout gear box’.
> View attachment 420563


He's right. Pick this book up. Good coverage of the UP.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Look up DNR Trout Tails


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Let us know how your trip went!


----------

